# Witches House and Mumified Cat



## Priority 7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just caught this on Sky News website.

http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16126109

Now I know what to do with my cats if they don't start behaving  Just kidding


----------



## night crawler (Dec 9, 2011)

Saw that on the news yesterday morning, creepy.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2011)

What a fantastic site. I thought it was odd that the mummified cat was thought to be connected to witches though, as it was a fairly common practice in that time to put a cat in the foundations. It was protection against witchcraft and in order to bring good luck to the building and those that lived there. I'm surprised the archaeologists didn't know that, tbh.


----------



## Jimthething (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes very interesting.
Did you read some of the comments at the foot of the page though? If I was as thick as some of the people who left them I think I'd quit leaving my 'thoughts' on public forums, Lol!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahhhh... what a load of "wonderful" comments there are posted now on the website the news report is on! I sometimes wonder if Captain Flibble is alive and well and hidng in the UK from the penguins! 

Mind you, Pendle is a creepy place at the best of times, you never know who you'll run into up there, possibly even Tonto and I out on our bikes. She's scary in black you know!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2011)

I just read some of the comments! This one's classic...

"I enjoyed this story can you believe there were 'witches' once? Makes one wonder how they lived."


----------



## Jimthething (Dec 9, 2011)

It was the comment about witches deserve to be burned at the stake because they are evil and mean to cats that tickled me! 

As someone once said "its better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt" Lol.


----------



## banshee (Dec 9, 2011)

i found a mumified cat too under the floor of a house in whetstone n/london a few years ago.made me jump! then i had a quick look about for witches


----------



## highcannons (Dec 9, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> What a fantastic site. I thought it was odd that the mummified cat was thought to be connected to witches though, as it was a fairly common practice in that time to put a cat in the foundations. It was protection against witchcraft and in order to bring good luck to the building and those that lived there. I'm surprised the archaeologists didn't know that, tbh.



Wasn't good luck to the cat that lived there! Anyrate its easy to find cats stuck behind walls, you just need a Catscan!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2011)

highcannons said:


> ...Anyrate its easy to find cats stuck behind walls, you just need a Catscan!


Or a *cat*alogue?


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 9, 2011)

Talking of mummies and people who are a little out of touch with reality you may enjoy this anecdote...

Tonto and I have a mummified hawk from the cult temple dedictated to Horus at Sakkara. When the cache of mummies was excavated the Egyptian government released a number onto the market and then we bought it from an antiquities dealer. It is dated to around 500BC. 

Being curious peeps we decided to have the mummy x-rayed so Tonto rang the local vets to see if they would do it. Whilst working out the price to do the x ray for us the girl on the other end of the phone actually asked the vet if it would need an anesthetic... 

True story!


----------



## highcannons (Dec 10, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Talking of mummies and people who are a little out of touch with reality you may enjoy this anecdote...
> 
> Tonto and I have a mummified hawk from the cult temple dedictated to Horus at Sakkara. When the cache of mummies was excavated the Egyptian government released a number onto the market and then we bought it from an antiquities dealer. It is dated to around 500BC.
> 
> ...



That has left me catatonic!


----------



## krela (Dec 10, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> What a fantastic site. I thought it was odd that the mummified cat was thought to be connected to witches though, as it was a fairly common practice in that time to put a cat in the foundations. It was protection against witchcraft and in order to bring good luck to the building and those that lived there. I'm surprised the archaeologists didn't know that, tbh.



Yeah that puzzled me somewhat, I think they're getting confused with the witches cat childrens myths!


----------

